# Протрузия С5-С6, грыжа С6-С7 с условиями компрессии С6 левого корешка



## mikhail_m (29 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте!
По последнему МРТ нашли протрузию C5/6 0,23 см и грыжу 0.35 C6/7 с условиями для компрессии С6 левого корешка (так написано в заключении). По самочувствию: боли в плечевой и лопаточной области, немеют мизинцы, щека, язык.
Мануальный терапевт, к которому обратился, сразу направил к нейрохирургу. Ищу подтверждения диагнозу и направление, что делать, куда и как бежать. Возможно ли обойтись без операции? Архив с МРТ исследованиями доступен по ссылке https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ruzi8btvylgNe8MJLNPKJJap0fjeE6ls

Немного о себе: 35 лет, в меру активный образ жизни (стараюсь заниматься споротом, йогой, закаливанием), работа сидячая за компьютером, с детства сколиоз, плоскостопие. Последние несколько лет все чаще проявляются разные болезни связанные с позвоночником (протрузии, дегенеративные изменения и прочие) 

В общем буду благодарен любой помощи или совету.


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2018)

@mikhail_m, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2018)

mikhail_m написал(а):


> ....нашли грыжу 0.35 C6/7 с условиями для компрессии С6 левого корешка (так написано в заключении). По самочувствию: боли в плечевой и лопаточной области, немеют мизинцы, щека, язык.



*Корешок С7.* Боль идет от шеи по задней поверхности плеча и предплечья, достигает среднего пальца кисти. Ввиду того, что корешок С7 иннервирует надкостницу, данный корешковый синдром отличается глубинным характером боли. Снижение мышечной силы отмечается в трицепсе, большой грудной и широчайшей мышце, флексорах и экстензорах запястья. Понижен трицепс-рефлекс.


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

МРТ Шеи Series 1 TSE Corr


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

Series 2 T2W TSE Sag


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

Series 3 Stir Long TE Sag


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

Series 6 -T2 TSE TRA (part1)


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

Series 6 -T2 TSE TRA (part2)


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

Добрый день!
Разместил несколько серий снимков МРТ по требованиям, на который ссылалась любезная @La murr.

Также выкладываю заключения по обследованию позвоночника, сделанные за последний год.

*1. Обследование шейного отдела* (обследование НОЯБРЬ 2018):
МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела, остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, деформирующий спондилез.
Левосторонняя парофораминальная грыжа С6/7 диска с условиями для компрессии С6 левого корешка. Протрузия С5/6 диска. Кифотическая деформация.

*2. Обследование грудного отдела* (СЕНТЯБРЬ 2017):
МР-картина дегенеративного-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела. Протрузия 0.15 Th7/Th8

*3. Обследование пояснично-крестцового отдела (ИЮНЬ 2018):*
МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела. Протрузии L4/L5 0.35, L5/S1 0.35. Начальные признаки спондилоартроза.

  



> ..дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения, протрузии, грыжа в шейном отделе, спондилоартроз...


Для меня, как простого обывателя все это выглядит, как какой-то приговор. @Доктор Ступин, насколько это все серьезно и можно ли с этим бороться? На что нацелить свои усилия, можно ли остановить разрушение позвоночника или готовиться к тому, что через 5-10 лет совсем развалюсь?


----------



## mikhail_m (2 Дек 2018)

Уважаемые врачи и другие эксперты буду благодарен за Ваши ответы, советы или направления в какую сторону копать.
А пока, одев только что купленный шейный бандаж (ведь с чего-то же нужно начинать лечение), попробую описать свой путь к текущему состоянию:

1. Детство и по сей день.

Сколиоз и сильное плоскостопие (на левую ногу сильнее), которое никак особенно не лечилось.
Текущее состояние: ношу ортопедические стельки и подпяточник под левую ногу, т.к. она физически короче на несколько миллиметров (стал носить примерно год назад).

2. Увлечение велосипедом. 

Маршруты по 60 км. в день, иногда по 100. Наверное, длинные дистанции не очень полезны для здоровья позвоночника. Исправьте, если я неправ.
В настоящий момент на велосипеде практически не езжу.

3. Физическая нагрузка

Практически всегда занимался спортом: ходил в зал, бегал трусцой, последние несколько месяцев йога, до этого 3 года регулярного моржевания.
Сейчас понимаю, что в моем состоянии показаны далеко не всякие упражнения, которые мной делались за все это время.

4. Прогрев спины

Примерно месяц назад, когда началось обострение (скованность в верхней части туловища, плечах и лопатках), решил, что буду спать на твердом покрытии. Сначала все было нормально, потом еще решил подложить коврик с подогревом Ceragem, на котором спал несколько ночей.
По-моему, после этого наступило сильное обострение, которое привело меня к МРТ, по которому нашли грыжу в шейном отделе. 
Могло ли это так спровоцировать?

Покритикуйте текущий план лечения:
- не бросать йогу, исключить сильные скрутки, наклоны; упражнения выполнять на 80% от возможного максимума;
- продолжать ходить на массажи (ходил второй сеанс к тайскому мастеру - классический, расслабляющий массаж). Эффект однозначно есть, выходишь с массажа, как будто летаешь;
- допить прописанные мануальщиком Комбилипен и Флебову. Ходил к ближайшему специалисту, после просмотра МРТ брать он меня на сеансы отказался, но лекарства прописал. Сказал, что если пойдете на операцию, то хуже не будет :-\;
- доколоть хондропротектор Алфлутоп, год назад, когда начались боли в спине он мне помог.


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2018)

mikhail_m написал(а):


> Здравствуйте


Вечер добрый!


mikhail_m написал(а):


> Покритикуйте текущий план лечения:


Для начала качественная диагностика. Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях шейного отдела позвоночника, владеющему мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.


----------

